# Tecumseh hm80 won't start



## disflat (Feb 24, 2008)

It ran out of gas and won't start anymore.

I put gas in the spark plug hole and it won't do nothing.

(Before this it would not start but I put gas in the sparkplug and it started for à little , but know nothing)

Its a 8hp on a snow blower
Late 80s


----------



## disflat (Feb 24, 2008)

Its a 8hp on a snow blower
Late 80s


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like you need to take the carb off and give it a good cleaning, make sure you clean all the little passageways and jets inside the carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Is the fuel you are using fresh? It should start with a prime, if you are priming with fresh fuel. Check the spark plug and make sure your unit has ignition spark as well.


----------



## disflat (Feb 24, 2008)

I took off the plug, and checked for spark but there was none.

I put the plug close to the cylinder head and there was spark, I checked the gap on the spark plug and it is good, 30.


Yes the feul is fresh, I'm going to change the spark plug, 

Oh when I prime there is feul overspill from the carb, it comes out from the choke.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe your spark plug is just bad.


----------



## disflat (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank I'm going to change it and give you news


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

If it's been difficult to start for some time, you might want to check the compression. It's possible you have a compression problem from either a head gasket or a valve leaking.

Jake T.


----------



## disflat (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you very much. I didn't have time to do it myself but my 13 year old nephew changed the spark plug and it started on the first try.

Thanks


----------

